# Squash or Tennis- Dubai Marina Area



## seanrudz (Apr 11, 2010)

Whats up all!

New to Dubai and looking for a regular game of squash or tennis around the Marina Area. 

Anyone interested!?

Not sure how u can message people on here as cant seem to find the function to send private messages ( my first time on here ) - so drop a reply and we can go from there!

Cheers!
Sean


----------



## Dubai 2106 (Jan 22, 2010)

ye, let me know where and when


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

seanrudz said:


> Whats up all!
> 
> New to Dubai and looking for a regular game of squash or tennis around the Marina Area.
> 
> ...


The Private Message facility is activated after your fifth post.
-


----------



## AJ_DXB (Apr 4, 2010)

in marina ...wud luv to play squash but not quite sure if there are any courts around here?


----------



## seanrudz (Apr 11, 2010)

AJ_DXB said:


> in marina ...wud luv to play squash but not quite sure if there are any courts around here?


I hear that the sheraton hotel has some, ill look into it


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

seanrudz said:


> Whats up all!
> 
> New to Dubai and looking for a regular game of squash or tennis around the Marina Area.
> 
> ...


Hi Sean
I am interested in Tennis, I move out there next tuesday so will contact you after that, how good are you?


----------



## Smarty (May 2, 2010)

*Squash (pref near JBR)*

Does anyone know if there are squash ladders here in Dubai or would anyone like a game at least once a week? If so can anyone suggest any decent courts?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

A quick search would have thrown up these threads...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/15863-squash-dubai.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ai/46088-squash-tennis-dubai-marina-area.html

-


----------



## Roza (May 10, 2010)

*hey*



seanrudz said:


> Whats up all!
> 
> New to Dubai and looking for a regular game of squash or tennis around the Marina Area.
> 
> ...


Hi, i live in marina and looking for a tennis court or someone to play tennis with. 
im actually a beginner, would be happy if someone reply to tell me where i can find courts(outdoor/indoor) or if s/he is interested to play .


----------



## patrick23 (May 5, 2010)

too bad i live in sharjah or we could have played


----------



## HAMZAX5 (Mar 9, 2010)

hi

i am looking to play tennis too

there is a court on top of my building -its OK i guess

PM message me and we can hook up for a game (beginners)

thanks


----------



## Brad33 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey there, 

Im a Squash noob looking to learn the game, we have a court in my building just need someone else to teach me.

Give me a shout if your interested.

Brad


----------



## joker (Jun 21, 2009)

*hi*

hi,

i stay in green community & regularly play squash almost everyday...have a court in my building.....give me a buzz if anyone wanna join..


----------



## hannabnj (Jul 24, 2010)

*Tennis in Dubai Marina*

Hi

I live in Dubai Marina - Interested in regular Tennis - Level low intermediate - playing mostly for exercise.

Have a tennis court in building - let me know if anyone wants to play.

Thanks

Brian



seanrudz said:


> Whats up all!
> 
> New to Dubai and looking for a regular game of squash or tennis around the Marina Area.
> 
> ...


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

I was a regular at squash in the UK - but haven't played for a few years (moved to the US - no squash courts there). Now I'm here I'd be game for a game..... Hyatt Regency (Deira) area - they have a squash court.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Me too, still, looking for someone to squash with regularly... Just moved back to UAE, work in Jebel Ali, live in Green Community, used to average level 3 years ago... PM me for contact if interested.


----------



## chrish2010 (Aug 17, 2010)

seanrudz said:


> Whats up all!
> 
> New to Dubai and looking for a regular game of squash or tennis around the Marina Area.
> 
> ...



Alright Sean,

I live in the Marina Area, have a squash court in my building in fact. I live in Marina Crown (opposite Barasti). Would love a game a squash a couple of times a week. Drop me an e-mail, chrishinde 'at' hotmail 'dot' com

Cheers,

Chris.


----------



## chrish2010 (Aug 17, 2010)

Smarty said:


> Does anyone know if there are squash ladders here in Dubai or would anyone like a game at least once a week? If so can anyone suggest any decent courts?


Hi,

I live in Marina, (opposite Barasti), owuld like a game once or twice a week after work. My buliding has a squash court in it. Let me know if your interested. 

Chris.


----------



## EMAD75 (Mar 15, 2008)

hannabnj said:


> Hi
> 
> I live in Dubai Marina - Interested in regular Tennis - Level low intermediate - playing mostly for exercise.
> 
> ...


Hi there

I'm looking for a tennis partner also to play tennis, anyone still looking for a someone to play with?

Thanks


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

*Tennis*



EMAD75 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I'm looking for a tennis partner also to play tennis, anyone still looking for a someone to play with?
> 
> Thanks


I also would like a game of Tennis, I have no racket tho


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

skibanff said:


> I also would like a game of Tennis, I have no racket tho


Hey skibanff
I would also like to play tennis, we will have to check out the Habtoor grand as they have a tennis club, I am shipping my racket and balls out with my next visitors


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> Hey skibanff
> I would also like to play tennis, we will have to check out the Habtoor grand as they have a tennis club, I am shipping my racket and balls out with my next visitors


i am going back to the states soon maybe next week, i will surely bring my racket, maybe we can play a few matches for fun


----------



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

*Tennis*



Hash4272 said:


> i am going back to the states soon maybe next week, i will surely bring my racket, maybe we can play a few matches for fun


I live in the Marina and would be keen for a regular hit. My standard is what you would call "social"  I will be getting my stuff out of storage in about a week then good to go!


----------



## iank (Nov 11, 2009)

Been looking for a regular game for ages - let me know if you find somewhere, I'll buy a raquet (cos my two good ones at home in UK) and I will give you and others a regular game,once twice or thrice a week. As I say get in touch - what level are you amateur,mid,pro? as I havent played regular in over a year now



seanrudz said:


> Whats up all
> 
> New to Dubai and looking for a regular game of squash or tennis around the Marina Area.
> 
> ...


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

I would also like to join u guys if and when u decide to play tennis.


----------



## wdhurt (Sep 11, 2010)

Brad33 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Im a Squash noob looking to learn the game, we have a court in my building just need someone else to teach me.
> 
> ...


Hey Brad. I live in Marina Promenade and have courts as well. I'm new to squash but have purchased some rackets and balls. Let me know when you want to play!


----------



## wdhurt (Sep 11, 2010)

chrish2010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I live in Marina, (opposite Barasti), owuld like a game once or twice a week after work. My buliding has a squash court in it. Let me know if your interested.
> 
> Chris.


Hey Chris. I also live in the Marina across the water from the yacht club. I'm interested in a game of squash (I'm new to the game but have shiny equipment) and just meeting people in the Marina in general!


----------



## Brad33 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey guys, 

We also live in the Marina just across from the yatch club. Looking to make some new friends and play some squash. We have courts in our building which we can use for free if anyones interested.


Brad & K




wdhurt said:


> Hey Chris. I also live in the Marina across the water from the yacht club. I'm interested in a game of squash (I'm new to the game but have shiny equipment) and just meeting people in the Marina in general!


----------



## ExploringDubai (Nov 14, 2010)

*Tennis in Dubai Marina*

We are looking for people who are keen to play tennis in the Marina area. Neither of us are pros, but play with great enthusiasm! 

Please do get in touch if you would be interested in playing.

Emma


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

we've got good courts here at the american university in dubai. it's been a little crowded lately as you don't have to pay to play. it's very close to the marina, and there's a large free parking right in front of gate 2. i could ask the sports coordinator about rules and access hours if anyone is interested.


----------



## Hmorrar (Oct 31, 2010)

hey guys, i'm also very interested in a squash game, preferably on a weekly basis  but the thing is i haven't got a racket yet since i moved here to dubai just less than a month ago.
anyways, if anyone is interested send me a pm. i'd say i have an average skill level


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You will not have access to the pm function until the fifth post. It will take a few hours to become available at that point. 

You can not put your email or telephone number.


----------



## iank (Nov 11, 2009)

*Squash games*



cami said:


> we've got good courts here at the american university in dubai. it's been a little crowded lately as you don't have to pay to play. it's very close to the marina, and there's a large free parking right in front of gate 2. i could ask the sports coordinator about rules and access hours if anyone is interested.


Hi, just a quick line - is that offer of squash still open to anyone as I would love to get extra playing partners to hopefully improve my game! I would love the chance to get maybe 2 extra games in per week - especially as my regular partner is away till early Jan on vacation at the moment. Let me know if you need any more players


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

im up for Tennis brought my racket with me from US


----------



## Hmorrar (Oct 31, 2010)

wdhurt said:


> Hey Chris. I also live in the Marina across the water from the yacht club. I'm interested in a game of squash (I'm new to the game but have shiny equipment) and just meeting people in the Marina in general!


Hey guys, I'm interested in a regular weekly squash game, was wondering if you guys are interested? I used to be around intermediate level last winter 

We used to go in 3's. Winner stays on court, so we could save some breath and play more. What do you guys say?


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Hmorrar said:


> We used to go in 3's. Winner stays on court, so we could save some breath and play more. What do you guys say?


Sounds good. If you manage to set something up on south side of Dubai, please let me know...


----------

